# pointing dish



## marcm1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have had the local tech install 2 dishes to try to boost my sat 129 signal is the skew suppose to be the same on both or are they different? I live in lagrange ga.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

if 129 is on a dish by itself, there is no skew needed. skew helps one dish hit more than one sat (110+119)


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Depends on which dish is being used. A dish 500 would have it's skew set to 90.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

julesism said:


> if 129 is on a dish by itself, there is no skew needed. skew helps one dish hit more than one sat (110+119)


So let me get this straight, I am trying to point a second dish 500 at 129 and when I go to the angle finder sites they tell me to have a skew of 30 which would mean turning the dish to 120 on the skew setting on the side. I cannot get a signal no matter what I do.

Should I be setting the skew to 90???

I am in MN 55448.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If you are using a Dish 500 for a SINGLE satellite location there is no need for a skew adjustment. Set the skew at 90 degrees (Straight up). On the "Point Dish" menu use the angles for a DISH 300, not a Dish 500. There will be no skew setting for a Dish 300.


----------



## marcm1 (Jun 3, 2007)

what should skew be for dish 500 to pick up these 2 together?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

marcm1 said:


> what should skew be for dish 500 to pick up these 2 together?


That all depends on your location.

It is different for each local.

If you press Menu 6,1,1 (the point dish menu), depending on your receiver it will have the azimuth, elevation and skew either on that window or in the peak angles menu. As long as your zip code is correct.

For Macon GA, Zip code 31201 the azimuth is 230, elevation is 39 and skew is 128.

For me, in Lubbock Texas, azimuth is 192, elevationis 48, skew is 108.


----------

